# James Carwin vs Junior Dos Santos



## Champ-Pain (Jun 9, 2011)

UFC Heavyweight battle between Carwin vs Dos Santos - Live on PPV - Sat. June 11, 2011.

Who will win?
Why?
How? - K.O., Submission or Decision? 

I like Dos Santos BIG time in this fight vs Carwin. He appears to be the better athlete and the better rounded fighter of the two. I predict Dos Santos will dominate the fight and finish it, via K.O. or submission - but if Carwin lands a good-solid punch to Junior's face - it will be over just like that.

One thing is for sure - it will be exciting!!! Don't blink.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 9, 2011)

JudoChampion said:


> UFC Heavyweight battle between Carwin vs Dos Santos - Live on PPV - Sat. June 11, 2011.
> 
> Who will win?
> Why?
> ...


 
Carwin has to win it in less then 3 minutes, after 3 minutes hes going to be in serious trouble. That first three minutes of the fight will dictate who wins.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 9, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> Carwin has to win it in less then 3 minutes, after 3 minutes hes going to be in serious trouble. That first three minutes of the fight will dictate who wins.


 
I'm not so sure....he's upped his cardio and changed his diet-he'll probably come in a good 30 pounds lighter than his last fight. I still think he'll spend the whole first round  trying to finish it, but he'll still have gas left in the second round if he doesn't. On the other hand, Dos Santos also has knockout power-he's won more fights by knockout, than anything else- and Carwin might be in trouble if it goes to the ground....I want Carwin to win, but it could really go either way....


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 9, 2011)

elder999 said:


> I'm not so sure....he's upped his cardio and changed his diet-he'll probably come in a good 30 pounds lighter than his last fight. I still think he'll spend the whole first round trying to finish it, but he'll still have gas left in the second round if he doesn't. On the other hand, Dos Santos also has knockout power-he's won more fights by knockout, than anything else- and Carwin might be in trouble if it goes to the ground....I want Carwin to win, but it could really go either way....


 
ya I am torn.. I really liked Carwin at the beginning of his career, I love finishers. Then his fight against Lesnar just killed me. Even losing his wind like he did he quit in that fight, he lost his mental edge and gave up.
I am not sure that Carwin can change his ways this soon, so I think he is going to go for broke like he is used to doing in his wins. I expect that if it doesnt go his way in the first 3 mins he will start shutting down. Dos Santos I think still has alot of unknown qualities. Anyone in that division can knock out another, and I think if it goes to the ground Carwin is in trouble if he is on the bottom, I think he will be fine if hes on top thats his place..top ground and pound. it will be interested, but I will be really really surprised if there is any doubt about the match after 3 mins.
I am 50/50 on this fight not really favoring either guy, although I think Dos Santos is the much more well rounded and skilled of the two.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 9, 2011)

All Dos Santos all the time!  I think he will win this one easily!


----------



## OzPaul (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm split 50/50 on who will win as i think whoever lands first will drop the other guy and finish via punches on the ground with a referee stoppage.  I like both guys also so it doesn't bother me who wins but i do see JDS and Cain Velasquez as a better fight in the future.  Not long now, can't wait!

lol, just realised the title is "James" Carwin


----------



## Champ-Pain (Jun 9, 2011)

OzPaul said:


> I see JDS and Cain Velasquez as a better fight in the future. Not long now, can't wait!
> 
> lol, just realised the title is "James" Carwin


 LOL - Any one of the three vs anyone of the other - would be an awesome fight to watch. I agree with you - I believe JDS vs Cain Velasquez would be the most interesting of all the possibilities... but we have to wait a while, for that one, if we ever get it at all.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 9, 2011)

Hard fight to call, I think Dos Santos does have the edge however Shane can and has ended fights fast.
It can go either way and I don't have a preference, two phenomenal fighters, may the best man win.
A Velasquez Carwin fight would be awesome, but so would a Dos Santos Velasquez fight. So either way I can't wait for this fight as well as the winner taking on Cain.


----------



## KenpoVzla (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm going with Dos Santos on this one. He has the speed advantage and KO power as well. I just hope his able to dodge the heavy punches from Carwin.


----------



## Champ-Pain (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like most believe it will be Dos Santos over Carwin - although many of those actually would like to see Carwin win it. If Carwin comes into the fight at 240lbs or less (as they say he will) - it will make it easier for Junior, since he won't have to deal with a much bigger-heavier man... just another guy his own size.


----------



## OzPaul (Jun 12, 2011)

Not a bad fight, first round was entertaining then it got less exciting as it went on.


----------



## Champ-Pain (Jun 12, 2011)

OzPaul said:


> Not a bad fight, first round was entertaining then it got less exciting as it went on.


 Complete and Total Domination, as I expected - but NO K.O. or Submission... instead it was a very one-sided decision.


----------



## OzPaul (Jun 12, 2011)

Haha yeah.  Two very tough guys!  I actually thought the whole card wasn't too bad in the end.  I missed the Sam Stout KO though as i was driving to my mates before going to the pub to watch the main event.


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Jun 24, 2011)

I was astonished how he beat up Carwin so easily with just his jab in round one.

I know allot of people have been calling Dos Santos the best boxer in MMA.

You could see why - really looking forward to the fight with Velasquez that will be really BIG!


----------



## OzPaul (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah same.  I just hope the long layoff doesn't affect Cain like it has done to others in the past.


----------

